

Shor, I’ll do it - helium
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=208
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=208
======
Kliment
Wonderful article, but link entered into text field rather than URL field.
<http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=208> (clickable version). Beautiful
explanation of the Quantum Fourier Transform and some practical aspects of
quantum computing without any domain-specific math.

------
skip
Unfortunately he did not credit Feynman for the 'clock' analogy, who I believe
originated this way of describing quantum processes.

------
jsonscripter
I know I just read something amazing, but my head hurts.

